

Who’s hacking iOS game leaderboards, and why do they do it? - kibwen
http://www.edge-online.com/features/gamed-center-whos-responsible-for-hacking-ios-game-leaderboards-and-why-do-they-do-it/

======
kibwen
What I find most interesting is that they allege that a third of the people
involved in this are between 11 and 14 years old. While I feel sympathy for
the developers who have to deal with the script kiddies, I'm happy to think
that the iPad generation hasn't been completely deprived of the formative
experience of messing with software that wasn't designed to be messed with.

